# Corsair H60 2013 Luftproblem?!



## JulesFH (28. September 2013)

Hallo Leute,

wie ich schon gelesen habt scheine ich ein Luftproblem mit der Corsair H60 (2013 Edition) zu haben. Sie lief jetzt 1 1/2 Monate ohne Probleme. Neuerdings wenn ich den Computer einschalte ist meine Core Temp (01234 / Intel i5 4670k) auf 60C.
Wenn ich ihn nun mehrmals herunterfahre und neu einschalte hat sie sich irgendwann gepackt und habe wieder 30-34C im leerlauf. Hat jemand eine Idee was das sein könnte?

Mfg

Jules


----------



## Combi (28. September 2013)

kann es sein,dass die pumpe nicht richtig anläuft?
evtl hängt sie.
stell mal im bios die spannung/u-min hoch.dass sie mit mehr drehzahl startet.


----------



## Abductee (28. September 2013)

Die Pumpe sollte überhaupt nicht geregelt werden.


----------



## Uter (29. September 2013)

Bitte hier weiter machen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html

-CLOSED-


----------

